# The Powder Group Makeup 101 March 21-23 In Los Angeles



## DjMixxtress (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello, 

I want to get started as a freelance artist. I have no formal training, I just read tons of books and practice on friends. I have friend who is a MUA told me about the powder group's Makeup 101 class next month in LA. I want to know if anybody has atteneded this before or is planning on going. Also do you think it's worth the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Michael from The Powder Group says it best, so I will just do my duty to pass on the WONDERFUL news to any of my fellow makeup artist who follow this blog, as well as to those who have had a serious interest in taking up makeup as a career! We hope to see you there!






OKAY WE HEAR YOU. MONEY IS TIGHT. GOT IT.
BUT YOU STILL WANT TO GROW AS AN ARTIST AND BE THE MOST AMAZING MAKEUP PRO YOU CAN BE. GOT IT.
YOU REALLY WANT TO TAKE MAKEUP 101 BUT DIDN’T GET IN BEFORE THE SPECIAL RATE DEADLINE. GOT IT.

*HOW’S THIS…*
WE ARE EXTENDING THE SPECIAL $790 RATE FOR THIS EVENT THROUGH THE ENTIRE WINTER SEASON. THAT’S RIGHT - WHENEVER YOU SIGN UP FOR MAKEUP 101 THIS WINTER THE RATE WILL BE $790! (REGULAR RATE $990)

*PLUS!*
INDIVIDUAL DAYS ARE NOW AVAILABLE FOR $290 EACH!
TAKE DAY ONE, TWO OR THREE DAYS!

*PLUS!!*
NOW ANNOUNCING: BOTH MICHAEL DEVELLIS AND JAMES VINCENT WILL BE PRESENTING EACH MAKEUP 101 EVENT!
WHETHER YOU’RE JUST GETTING STARTED IN MAKEUP
OR YOU HAVE YEARS OF EXPERIENCE AND WOULD LIKE TO UPDATE AND FINE TUNE YOUR TECHNIQUE AND BUSINESS -
MAKEUP 101 WILL CHANGE YOUR CAREER, CONFIDENCE
AND ARTISTRY FOREVER!
*Dates and locations are as follows:*


*Houston, February 7-9 - Renee Rae Makeup Studio*
*New York City, February 21-23 - Make Up For Ever Studio*
*Chicago, February 28 - March 2 - Ruby Room*
*Toronto, March 7-9 - Industry Cosmetics*
*Los Angeles, *New Dates! March 21-23 - House of Marco Marco*
*Washington D.C March 28-30 - Studio 400 (this is my studio, would love to meet you!)
*
*All you need is a $250 deposit to reserve your space for any of our
Makeup 101 events this Winter!
*
*Makeup 101 covers essential industry, artist tools and makeup product information, in depth so you can have be the strongest expert on your career that you can be!*
*We will review: *

*Getting Started* - how do you go from learning about makeup artistry to actively working in the business from assisting up to keying a project. 
*Testing* - how to go about getting the strongest pictures of your work to showcase your skills to potential clients. Where to find models, photographers - how to choose photos to use 
*Marketing and Promotion* - using photos, websites, business cards and more to promote your business in the most efficient and cost effective ways 
*Your Makeup Kit* - what goes into a strong and effective makeup kit. How do you edit your kit per job. What will you need to be sure to keep as a must-have in your kit 
*Brushes* - review of the most important tool you will use as a makeup artist. Density, shape, fiber type and cleaning your brushes are reviewed 
*Tools* - what are the must-have tools every makeup artist needs to keep in their kit, how do you use them and what extras should you keep around just in case 
*Hygiene* - what do you need to know about keeping yourself, your tools and your products in the best shape possible and how do you maintain the cleanest, safest work environment and experience for your clients 
*Working with a Client* - understanding how to create the most memorable experience for your clients, understanding non-verbal communication and what questions to ask before you get started. 
*Color Theory* - the absolute necessity for every makeup artist to understand when considering every aspect of their makeup artistry. Color correction, choosing and mixing foundation shades, deciding on color product choices - all revolve around this critical aspect of makeup artistry. 
*Of course we’ll also take you through the pro technique and tips that will make your make the difference between doing beautiful makeup, and being a great makeup artist. From basics to makeup for editorial and photography, and a thorough review of Hi-Def - this is an intense review of the most important areas of application that every artist needs to know.*

Beauty Makeup Application including:
Preparing the Skin
Understanding skin type
Foundation matching and application
Color correction
Using texture
Highlight and Contour
Concealer and camouflage
Brow shape and application
Eye shape and size
Eye color application
Eye lining - powders, creams and liquids
Lashes - curling, mascara, false lashes
Bronzers and blush
Lips - pencils and lip color application
Shaping the lips 


Variations on Beauty including:
Makeup for Photography
Working in Editorial Beauty and Fashion
Understanding Hi-Def and how it impacts every makeup artist
*Industry Terminology* - from tear sheets to your CV to HD, what do the key terms used on a daily basis in the business of makeup artistry mean and how do they effect you. 
*Attendees will observe demonstrations, and participate in hands-on application of all makeup technique reviewed.*
*Please join us for Makeup 101 this season and start off 2009 with a focus on making you they best artist you can be, and your career the strongest possible!**Registration can be handled by calling 212.627.7448, 866.876.9337 or get more information by emailing **[email protected]*


----------

